# Fehler beim erstellen des EJB - Moduls!



## freak123 (8. Nov 2008)

Ich arbeite zurzeit mit EJB 3.0 und JSF..... ---> JDev Oracle 10.1.3.4(Server OC4J)
Beim Erstellen vom Entitys from Tables und beim Erstellen des SessionBeans habe ich keine Errors oder Probleme, erst wenn ich das Projekt mit einem leerem JSF oder JSP File ausführe!

Error:

```
EJB 3.0]: Assigning default-data-source=jdbc/DBCon2DS, specified in projects EJB 3.0 properties
[Starting OC4J using the following ports: HTTP=8988, RMI=23891, JMS=9227.]
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Alexandra\Eigene Dateien\jdevstudiobase10134\jdev\system\oracle.j2ee.10.1.3.42.70\embedded-oc4j\config>
C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_16\bin\javaw.exe -client "-Doracle.home=C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Alexandra\Eigene Dateien\jdevstudiobase10134" -classpath "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Alexandra\Eigene Dateien\jdevstudiobase10134\j2ee\home\oc4j.jar;C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Alexandra\Eigene Dateien\jdevstudiobase10134\jdev\lib\jdev-oc4j-embedded.jar" -Xverify:none -XX:MaxPermSize=256m -DcheckForUpdates=adminClientOnly -Doracle.application.environment=development -Doracle.j2ee.dont.use.memory.archive=true -Doracle.j2ee.http.socket.timeout=500 -Doc4j.jms.usePersistenceLockFiles=false oracle.oc4j.loader.boot.BootStrap -config "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Alexandra\Eigene Dateien\jdevstudiobase10134\jdev\system\oracle.j2ee.10.1.3.42.70\embedded-oc4j\config\server.xml"
[waiting for the server to complete its initialization...]
08.11.2008 17:20:03 com.evermind.server.jms.JMSMessages log
INFO: JMSServer[]: OC4J JMS server recovering transactions (commit 0) (rollback 0) (prepared 0).
08.11.2008 17:20:03 com.evermind.server.jms.JMSMessages log
INFO: JMSServer[]: OC4J JMS server recovering local transactions Queue[jms/Oc4jJmsExceptionQueue].
08.11.2008 17:20:07 oracle.toplink.essentials.default
WARNUNG: oracle.classloader.util.AnnotatedClassNotFoundException: 

	  Fehlende Klasse: .jsps._untitled1

	Abhängige Klasse: oracle.toplink.essentials.ejb.cmp3.persistence.PersistenceUnitProcessor
	         Loader: oracle.persistence:1.0
	    Code-Source: /C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Alexandra/Eigene Dateien/jdevstudiobase10134/toplink/jlib/toplink-essentials.jar
	  Konfiguration: <code-source> in /C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Alexandra/Eigene Dateien/jdevstudiobase10134/jdev/system/oracle.j2ee.10.1.3.42.70/embedded-oc4j/config/server.xml

Diese Load wurde um current-workspace-app.root:0.0.1 mit der Methode loadClass() eingeleitet.

Die fehlende Klasse ist in keiner Code-Source oder keinem Loader in dem System verfügbar. was thrown on attempt of PersistenceLoadProcessor to load class .jsps._untitled1. The class is ignored.
08.11.2008 17:20:07 com.evermind.server.ejb.logging.EJBMessages logException
SCHWERWIEGEND: [current-workspace-app] Beim Bereitstellen des EJB-Moduls ist ein Fehler aufgetreten: com.evermind.server.ejb.exception.DeploymentException: [current-workspace-app:blubblub_EJB_Project_0] - Exception beim Erstellen von EntityManagerFactory mit PersistenceProvider-Klasse oracle.toplink.essentials.ejb.cmp3.EntityManagerFactoryProvider für Persistence-Einheit EJB_Project.
com.evermind.server.ejb.exception.DeploymentException: [current-workspace-app:blubblub_EJB_Project_0] - Exception beim Erstellen von EntityManagerFactory mit PersistenceProvider-Klasse oracle.toplink.essentials.ejb.cmp3.EntityManagerFactoryProvider für Persistence-Einheit EJB_Project.
	at com.evermind.server.ejb.exception.DeploymentException.exceptionCreatingEntityManagerFactory(DeploymentException.java:130)
	at com.evermind.server.ejb.persistence.PersistenceUnitManagerImpl.createContainerEntityManagerFactory(PersistenceUnitManagerImpl.java:197)
	at com.evermind.server.ejb.persistence.PersistenceUnitManagerImpl.initializePersistenceUnit(PersistenceUnitManagerImpl.java:159)
	at com.evermind.server.ejb.persistence.PersistenceUnitManagerImpl.initialize(PersistenceUnitManagerImpl.java:87)
	at com.evermind.server.ejb.EJBPackageDeployment.initializePersistenceUnitManager(EJBPackageDeployment.java:1055)
	at com.evermind.server.ejb.EJBContainer.postInit(EJBContainer.java:841)
	at com.evermind.server.ApplicationStateRunning.initializeApplication(ApplicationStateRunning.java:231)
	at com.evermind.server.Application.setConfig(Application.java:454)
	at com.evermind.server.Application.setConfig(Application.java:355)
	at com.evermind.server.ApplicationServer.addApplication(ApplicationServer.java:1895)
	at com.evermind.server.ApplicationServer.initializeDeployedApplications(ApplicationServer.java:1651)
	at com.evermind.server.ApplicationServer.setConfig(ApplicationServer.java:1034)
	at com.evermind.server.ApplicationServerLauncher.run(ApplicationServerLauncher.java:131)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
Caused by: javax.persistence.PersistenceException: Exception [TOPLINK-28018] (Oracle TopLink Essentials - 2.0.1 (Build b09d-fcs (12/06/2007))): oracle.toplink.essentials.exceptions.EntityManagerSetupException
Exception Description: predeploy for PersistenceUnit [EJB_Project] failed.
Internal Exception: Exception [TOPLINK-7161] (Oracle TopLink Essentials - 2.0.1 (Build b09d-fcs (12/06/2007))): oracle.toplink.essentials.exceptions.ValidationException
Exception Description: Entity class [class buslogic.persistence.Emp] has no primary key specified. It should define either an @Id, @EmbeddedId or an @IdClass.
	at oracle.toplink.essentials.internal.ejb.cmp3.EntityManagerSetupImpl.predeploy(EntityManagerSetupImpl.java:643)
	at oracle.toplink.essentials.ejb.cmp3.EntityManagerFactoryProvider.createContainerEntityManagerFactory(EntityManagerFactoryProvider.java:244)
	at com.evermind.server.ejb.persistence.PersistenceUnitManagerImpl.createContainerEntityManagerFactory(PersistenceUnitManagerImpl.java:192)
	... 12 more
Caused by: Exception [TOPLINK-28018] (Oracle TopLink Essentials - 2.0.1 (Build b09d-fcs (12/06/2007))): oracle.toplink.essentials.exceptions.EntityManagerSetupException
Exception Description: predeploy for PersistenceUnit [EJB_Project] failed.
Internal Exception: Exception [TOPLINK-7161] (Oracle TopLink Essentials - 2.0.1 (Build b09d-fcs (12/06/2007))): oracle.toplink.essentials.exceptions.ValidationException
Exception Description: Entity class [class buslogic.persistence.Emp] has no primary key specified. It should define either an @Id, @EmbeddedId or an @IdClass.
	at oracle.toplink.essentials.exceptions.EntityManagerSetupException.predeployFailed(EntityManagerSetupException.java:228)
	... 15 more
Caused by: Exception [TOPLINK-7161] (Oracle TopLink Essentials - 2.0.1 (Build b09d-fcs (12/06/2007))): oracle.toplink.essentials.exceptions.ValidationException
Exception Description: Entity class [class buslogic.persistence.Emp] has no primary key specified. It should define either an @Id, @EmbeddedId or an @IdClass.
	at oracle.toplink.essentials.exceptions.ValidationException.noPrimaryKeyAnnotationsFound(ValidationException.java:1163)
	at oracle.toplink.essentials.internal.ejb.cmp3.metadata.MetadataValidator.throwNoPrimaryKeyAnnotationsFound(MetadataValidator.java:345)
	at oracle.toplink.essentials.internal.ejb.cmp3.metadata.accessors.ClassAccessor.validatePrimaryKey(ClassAccessor.java:1512)
	at oracle.toplink.essentials.internal.ejb.cmp3.metadata.accessors.ClassAccessor.process(ClassAccessor.java:501)
	at oracle.toplink.essentials.internal.ejb.cmp3.metadata.MetadataProcessor.processAnnotations(MetadataProcessor.java:240)
	at oracle.toplink.essentials.ejb.cmp3.persistence.PersistenceUnitProcessor.processORMetadata(PersistenceUnitProcessor.java:370)
	at oracle.toplink.essentials.internal.ejb.cmp3.EntityManagerSetupImpl.predeploy(EntityManagerSetupImpl.java:607)
	... 14 more
08/11/08 17:20:07 WARNUNG: Application.setConfig Application: current-workspace-app is in failed state as initialization failed. 
java.lang.InstantiationException: Error initializing ejb-modules: [current-workspace-app:blubblub_EJB_Project_0] - Exception beim Erstellen von EntityManagerFactory mit PersistenceProvider-Klasse oracle.toplink.essentials.ejb.cmp3.EntityManagerFactoryProvider für Persistence-Einheit EJB_Project.
08.11.2008 17:20:07 com.evermind.server.ServerMessages warningApplicationInitializationFailed
WARNUNG: Exception beim Initialisieren der bereitgestellten Anwendung: current-workspace-app. Application: current-workspace-app is in failed state as initialization failed
Ready message received from Oc4jNotifier.
```


----------



## maki (8. Nov 2008)

>> Beim Erstellen vom Entitys from Tables und beim Erstellen des SessionBeans habe ich keine Errors oder Probleme, erst wenn ich das Projekt mit einem leerem JSF oder JSP File ausführe! 

Was heisst das?


----------



## Guest (9. Nov 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> >> Beim Erstellen vom Entitys from Tables und beim Erstellen des SessionBeans habe ich keine Errors oder Probleme, erst wenn ich das Projekt mit einem leerem JSF oder JSP File ausführe!
> 
> Was heisst das?



Du verstehst wohl selten etwas.


----------



## maki (9. Nov 2008)

Da ist wohl jemand nicht gut auf mich zu sprechen hehehe

Immer dasselbe mit diesen feiglingen... *gähn*


----------



## ps (9. Nov 2008)

Dein Problem liegt bestimmt nicht bei leeren Dateien ^^



> Caused by: Exception [TOPLINK-7161] (Oracle TopLink Essentials - 2.0.1 (Build b09d-fcs (12/06/2007))): oracle.toplink.essentials.exceptions.ValidationException
> Exception Description: Entity class [class buslogic.persistence.Emp] has no primary key specified. It should define either an @Id, @EmbeddedId or an @IdClass.


----------

